# Where to get borbet type a center caps? and Where to get rare tire sizes?



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

So i just traded someone a set of wheels for his type a's without caps. Does anyone know a place that carries them? 
Also where can i get a 195/40/15 tire? or something similar. i've got a 195/50 on my RA's (same size at borbet's) and i want some more stretch for the type a's.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Where to get borbet type a center caps? and Where to get rare tire sizes? (Nico.)*

i dont know about center caps. try to contact borbet?
i dont think id do a 195/40 from a 195/50 to get more stretch... that will give you a much smaller rolling diameter. 
do a smaller width tire.


----------



## Nico. (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Where to get borbet type a center caps? and Where to get rare tire sizes? (audi666)*

i'll probably do some 195/45 or 185/50.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Where to get borbet type a center caps? and Where to get rare tire sizes? (Nico.)*

No way I can get those anymore, sorry !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

tunershop.com has flatcaps fs


----------

